# Omas pride



## gsdmom (Jul 1, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this diet?


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

I almost got into feeding BARF or raw ground food through a woman who was wholesaling the product. However, when she talked about all the supplements her dog must take so it can digest the food (around $50.00 worth of supplements per month recommended by the distributor and her vet), I decided I needed to do some research. 

I first looked at my dogs' teeth and realized they have no teeth to grind and break down carbs (veggies and grains). Their teeth don't look anything like mine. So feeding them a diet full of ground up meats wouldn't satisfy their need to tear and chew their food. They'd still be gulping or wolfing down their food like they did with kibble.

I prefer to feed RMB rather than BARF or pre-ground mixes. BARF is ground up meats with ground bone and vegetables (sometimes grains such as oats added). 

My dogs won't get the benefit of chewing and crunching on raw bones if they're ground up. 

Plus, it is difficult to know what bones and how much are being ground up. Ground up bones don't clean the teeth. 

Interesting... on their website they place heart in with organ meat. It is not an organ, it's muscle and meat.

Dogs derive little nutritional value from vegetables. I do, however, occasionally give my pooches some cooked and mashed veggies. But never on a daily basis.

And grains - dogs can't digest them. They add bulk and make more poop.

Raw ground meat is a disaster waiting to happen. Recently, I have seen at least two recalls on ground meat either contaminated with salmonella or e. coli.

Plus, if I feed RMB I don't need to add digestive supplements, vitamins, minerals, etc. 

I do add salmon oil once a day. Nothing else though.


_I_ prefer RMB.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if they enhance their meat? I'm interested mainly in the turkey necks...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are located in Avon, right up the road from me. I think they are a good company from what I know. I have some salmon in the freezer from them, and Murphy just finished a 2lb log of the turkey mix, did great on it....his poops were a bit yellow but well formed lol.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

I get 95% of my meat from Oma's Pride. I mainly buy the turkey necks(which are awesome), and have no added anything in them. The chicken backs they sell are great, along with the beef heart. The sardines they sell are HUGE. The whole mackerel is great..Everything I've gotten from them has been awesome. No problems.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't follow the Oma's Pride diet..I just buy things from them because I get a discount.


----------

